# Excercising on the Wii Fit



## Carina1962 (Apr 2, 2011)

For those of you who use the Wii Fit to excercise, i have a question - what are the excercises you tend to do on it and which ones are the most 'calorie burning' ones ?


----------



## carebear33 (Apr 6, 2011)

carina62 said:


> For those of you who use the Wii Fit to excercise, i have a question - what are the excercises you tend to do on it and which ones are the most 'calorie burning' ones ?



Hi Carina - I don't know whether it burnt the most cals but I used to use the boxing and the step class a lot.  I would've thought that with the right intensity the jogging would be good calorie burning too.


----------



## Witchy Mum (Apr 6, 2011)

step is my fav, I try to do it when kids are in school, so stay on it for about an hour.  It doesn't feel like exercise and it does burn cals


----------

